# Office 365 >  >  How to sort Excel Dashboard

## abdul.malik

Hi All,

I have created a Dashboard using Powerpivot in Excel 2016 but i don't see the sort option any where in the graph or in menu.

Can any once advise that how we can sort Dash board if its created in excel 2016 keeping in mind that excel 2016 dashboard doesn't have a linked sheet.

Thanks,
Abdul

----------


## Gatti

Oh well... Dashboard using PowerPivot? Or PivotTable using the PowerPivot database?

Could you please post an image with your trouble?

----------


## abdul.malik

HI, Sorry for the delay in replying back,Image is attached as requested.IMAGE.docx

----------


## muthu_ksamy

dear 
see the attached picture 
it will help you

----------


## abdul.malik

Thanks Mutthu.

This is what exactly i was looking for.

Cheers to you

----------

